# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  Do you know the Differences Between RuneScape EoC and RuneScape 3

## Jessielo

From the day RuneScape 3 was confirmed to release, players are curious about the difference between EoC and RS 3. "Is Eoc Runescape 3", this question appears quite often in the forums. Today, RSorder would like to explain this question in details. What’s more, as RuneScape 3 will come in less than 13 hours, RSorder prepare the cheapest RS 3 gold here for you, go and check it with 5% extra bonus!



*The Differences Between EoC and RuneScape 3*



RS3 will not be a fresh start with a new character. It's a continuation of the current game RuneScape EoC, no stat reset, no transfer is necessary. RS3 is a major upgrade to the tech, visuals, audio, user interface, hi scores, website, plus a big campaign of new content where the players drive how the story evolves, but fundamentally it's building on the same game underneath. RuneScape 3 is a big game update happens to RS EoC. The update will bring a number of technological, gameplay and narrative improvements to the 12-year-old game, including the transition to HTML5. Following is the changes RuneScape 3 brings to EoC:



*1. New Technology.*


The major change will be the graphics engine. Jagex will try to replicate using HTML5 exactly what they currently do with Java when it comes to how RuneScape is displayed on players' screens. They will include some minor benefits (increased draw distance, for example) but the minimum graphics requirements will go up as well. They plan to keep the Java version online for players with slower computers or those with browsers that don't support HTML5.


*2. New Customizable Interface.*


RS3 is confirmed to include a new interface, allowing for customisation to players' needs. This new interface will be composed of Action windows, customised in the Management Interface, which can contain various interfaces. These Action windows can then be merged into a single window with tabs to choose the current window. Current Adrenaline, Lifepoints, Summoning points, and Prayer points will all be shown in their own bars over the action bar.


*3. New Age.* 


Runescape 3 throws players into Gielinor's Sixth Age, where they will be able to directly influence the world's scenery, inhabitants and future for the first time. A big push is being made with RuneScape 3 to make players the captains of their own fate, and really impact the world of Gielinor.


*4. Two new skills.*


Two new skills will also be added to the game; while one hasn't been revealed, the other, divination, will apparently play a key role in the latter stages of RuneScape 3's story.


*5. New Devices.* 


Jagex is working to bring RuneScape to tablets by the end of the year, with Smart TV and console versions also being considered. When RS3 comes live on July 22, it will work on some Android devices already, yet it won’t be suitable for applying on iPad or iPhone. Even though the technology is potentially compatible with the iOS browsers, the user interface is still need to be improved for better experience!


*6. New Event.*


July 22 will also see the start of RuneScape 3's inaugural community-driven world event, The Battle for Lumbridge.




News source: What is the Difference Between EoC and RuneScape 3?

----------


## 1ncrease

In short, the basics are all still there but with new features?

----------

